# Climatologia dos fenomenos convectivos em Portugal



## stormy (11 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Boas noites

No hemisferio norte, á nossa latitude, destacam-se dois regimes convectivos, um regime primaveril nas zonas continentais, que acompanha o periodo de maior irradiação solar e um periodo outonal que se relaciona com o pico da SST.

Em Portugal continental os dois tipos estão representados .
Os fenomenos convectivos em Portugal estão associados a três grandes mecanismos de genese, sistemas frontais, depressões hibridas  a SW/W ou cut-off´s.

Tanto as depressões hibridas  como as cut-off´s, são sistemas que funcionam ao causar advecção tropical  mais ou menos profunda sobre bolsas de ar mais frio em altura, causando instabilidade devido ao gradiente.

Já as trovoadas frontais originam-se a partir de sistemas frontais que criam grande forçamento vertical sobre uma area de advecção tropical....ainda relacionada com este tipo temos a instabilidade pós frontal, criada pela entrada de ar frio sobre o oceano ameno.


As trovoadas frontais/pós frontais são mais comuns no litoral W, sendo que é ai onde se concentra a energia termica nos periodos em que o pais está sob influencia das depressões extratropicais....Inverno portanto.

A convecção devida a sistemas de cut-off , ocorre no Outono e na Primavera, quando o calor latente associado ao frio em altura despoleta a instabilidade.

A convecção associada a ciclogeneses Atlanticas hibridas,  é tipica do Outono, quando um cavado se forma, criando convecção que acaba desenvolvendo um sistema depressionario envolto em ar quente...lentamente o sistema vai cavando adquirindo linhas de instabilidade puramente convectiva e eventualmente tambem sistemas frontais que geram forcing vertical sobre a advecção tropical.

Em Portugal a convecção severa e a tornadogenese costuma ocorrer quando, em altura, se gera forte shear e areas divergentes, que tendem a tornar os fenomenos convectivos mais organizados, e eventualmente, caso haja  muita energia nos niveis baixos e advecção de vorticiade/helicidade, podento causar a formação de supercelulas tornadogenicas.

Tambem no caso da formação de sistemas severos seria interessante estudar o efeito de algumas serras costeiras, que parecem incentivar  picos de intensidade das células que as atravessam.

*
Outro post meu com o desenvolvimento desta ideia: *

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780-11.html#post249522

.....................

A nivel regional, as caracteristicas mais continentais do interior NE, tornam essa zona numa zona em que a convecção ocorre preferencialmente na Primavera e inicio do Verão, quando os solos aquecem muito sob uma atmosfera ainda fria, e com algumas ocasiões de penetração de ar frio nos niveis altos.
Este tipo de convecção tem mostrado caracteristicas normalmente mesoescalares e por vezes supercelulares...a razão disto talvez seja devida á orografia...que dificulta a organização de sistemas rotativos mas tende a criar zonas de forte ascensão de ar.
Nesta zona a convecção durante o inverno é quase nula devido ás baixas temperaturas.


No interior sul a convecção ocorre com mais intensidade no Outono, quando ás temperaturas elevadas se associam areas de ar frio em altura ou zonas de divergencia associadas á chegada das perturbações do jet.
O interior sul tende a desenvolver sistemas de evolução rapida, em clusters, possivelmente devido á falta de relevo...o solo aquece e quando se inicia a convecção esta é rapida e virulenta.
Em situações de forte advecção tropical as células que veem do mar por vezes sofrem intensificação ao cruzar a linha de costa, devido a convergencia costeira e ás serras costeiras ( talvez tambem devido á existencia de ar previamente aquecido na camada limite)....a maioria das células tornadogenicas da região passam por este tipo de processo.
Nesta região a convecção de verão tende a ser inibida pela permanencia de subsidencia em altitude, ocorrendo nos periodos do inicio e fim do verão, quando a subsidencia é menor e o jet consegue exercer alguma influencia benefica nas condições em altitude...já no inverno esta é um pouco mais comum que nbo interior NE, já que o interior sul é mais quente e absorve melhor as entradas tropicais ( porser mais plano).

Nas regiões litorais e nas ilhas, a convecção tende a ser mais intensa no Outono, devido ao pico da SST, embora ocorra no Inverno e Primavera, com um segundo pico no inicio da Primavera possivelmente devido ao aumento da energia disponivel.
Normalmente é quer de origem frontal quer de origem em sistemas de cut-off ou hibridos...a convecção frontal pode ser muito intensa, organizando-se em clusters, enquanto a convecção por sistemas hibridos ou cut-off organiza-se em sistemas mesoescalares.
No verão e na Primavera a activiade é pequena quer devido á subsidencia em altura quer ao fraco aquecimento desta região face ao interior.

Realço tambem o efeito de "meso frente" que as brisas marinhas teem, que pode incentivar a convecção no interior ao agir como uma camada de ar fresco contra o qual embate o ar quente.....esta relação é complexa já que, caso a massa de ar fria penetre nas zonas de actividade de um modo directo, vai agir como um tampão, asfixiando a célula e matando-a em pouco tempo.

*Deixo aqui um esboço preliminar que fiz após alguma pesquisa, e que define o que disse acima:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Excelente explicaçao Stormy


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

A nivel sasonal a variação da actividade convectiva é limitada por 3 factores, a presença de subsidencia em altura, a presença de divergencia ou frio em altura e a energia da massa de ar quente superficial.

A variação sasonal do jet, tema já bem estudado, compreende um periodo de migração para norte, fruto da dilatação termica da célula tropical, no verão...e um periodo de migração para sul, por efeito oposto, no inverno.

Á nossa latitude ( 36-43ºN), o periodo em que o jet está a norte, causando a permanecia Anticiclonica e portanto a subsidencia em altura varia entre Maio-Junho e Setembro-Outubro....portanto, apesar das temperaturas elevadas devidas á entrada de ar quente na circulação do AA ou devida ao forte aquecimento solar, as condições em altura tendem a ser hostis á convecção.

O periodo em que o jet se localiza numa posição que permite a chegada de perturbações, sejam elas sistemas isolados em altitude  ou depressões de origem frontal, e que pode ser chamado de periodo transitório, é composto pelos meses primaveris de Março-Maio e pelos outonais, Setembro/Outubro-Novembro.

O periodo em que o território é afectado plenamente pelas perturbações extratropicais é o Inverno, Dezembro-Fevereiro.

A nivel da convecção os piores periodo são o Verão, especialmente Julho e Agosto e o Inverno, especialmente Janeiro e Fevereiro.....se no Verão há calor há poucas condições em altura....e se no Inverno há boas condições em altura, não há quase calor nenhum.

Estes dois periodod de fraca actividade tambem se evidenciam de modo diferente....no litoral o Verão é a pior altura, pois não há calor suficiente para quebrar as más condições em altura ( mesmo no interior não é facil)...já no Interior a pior altura é o Inverno, já que não há tanto calor latente como no litoral.

Portanto, no Verão ( especialmente Julho e Agosto), a convecção é exporadica e sob forma de clusters convectivos, no interior....no Inverno a actividade é apenas verificada no litoral e é maioritariamente frontal ou pós-frontal.

Nos periodos transitórios é quando se atingem picos de actividade....( Setembro-Outubro e Abril-Maio), sendo tambem esses picos variaveis a nivel regional.....na Primavera o Interior aquece muito por radiação enquanto o litoral é prejudicado pelas ainda baixas SST´s, dai a actividade ser proeminente no Interior, com realçe para o NE, onde a continentalidade acentua este regime ( de resto bastante análogo aos EUA)....Neste periodo a actividade é favorecida por ULL´s ou areas de forte adveção tropical no seio de cavados....no Inverno essa area de advecção costuma ficar a sul, atingindo muito de raspão e ineficientemente o Território.
No Outono as areas mais favorecidas são o litoral e interior sul ( este ultimo com menos factores de continentalização que o NE)...neste periodo a SST atinge o pico ( em Setembro), e a actividade é despoletada mais facilmente devido ao calor latente maritimo em conjunção com o calor latente ainda presente em terra...sendo as ULL´s e as areas de advecção tropical no seio de cavados/preturbações depressionarias, outra vez, fortes "triggers" da actividade.

É o Outono o periodo mais fertil do ano para a convecção e fenomenos severos...excepto no NE onde é o inicio do Verão...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

É isso mesmo Stormy!!!!!!!
Excelente mesmo. Parabens pela explicação, eu não fazia melhor descança!!! hehehe


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2010 às 09:09)




----------



## Climat (13 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

Stormy, excelente explicação. Eu só fazia um pequeno acréscimo, apesar de ser mais raro existir, elas também existem em Dezembro. Lembras-te do Dezembro de 1992 onde caíram 400 mm no Algarve e onde aconteceu o trágico acidente no Aeroporto de Faro onde morreram 54 pessoas foi devido a uma cut-off que esteve a SW do Algarve. Apesar, de ser raras elas existem e esta foi a mais violenta que o Algarve teve nos últimos 20 anos.

Mas, a tua explicação é mesmo excelente, os meus parabéns Stormy. Beijinhos.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

Climat disse:


> Stormy, excelente explicação. Eu só fazia um pequeno acréscimo, apesar de ser mais raro existir, elas também existem em Dezembro. Lembras-te do Dezembro de 1992 onde caíram 400 mm no Algarve e onde aconteceu o trágico acidente no Aeroporto de Faro onde morreram 54 pessoas foi devido a uma cut-off que esteve a SW do Algarve. Apesar, de ser raras elas existem e esta foi a mais violenta que o Algarve teve nos últimos 20 anos.
> 
> Mas, a tua explicação é mesmo excelente, os meus parabéns Stormy. Beijinhos.



Sim...eu  referi que os meses menos activos são Jan-Fev....mas obvio que há excepções


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

No que toca a temas de estudo...apesar das dificuldades a nivel de equipamento uma coisa que eu acharia interessante seria fazer observações com base em varias estações meteorologicas , assim como lançamento de sondas, no intuito de fazer modelação mesoescalar ( por exemplo o WRF) que determine o comportamento da atmosfera, especialmente nos niveis baixos, de modo a responder ás questões:

- " Será mesmo que o vale do Tejo tem condições mais favoraveis a tornados que as outras regiões envolventes?".

-" será que o sistema sintra-estrela pode, pela posição face ao fluxo tipico destes periodos de actividade ( quadrante SW), potenciar a convecção a nivel local ou induzir mecanismos que levem á formação de sistemas severos?"

-" será que outros sistemas com alinhamento similar e topografia analoga, como a serra Algarvia, tambem terão efeitos potenciadores da formação de células activas?"


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Depois de alguma pesquisa pude verificar que há a possibilidade de as montanhas do sistema Sintra-Estrela não só melhorarem a convecção ao  gerar areas de convergencia como induz outros efeitos.

Ao fazer atrito sob a massa de ar superficial induz convergencia ( um mecanismo base da precipitação orografica) e causa um aumento do shear na zona, o que facilita a convecção...tambem comportamento do fluxo de niveis médios pode ser perturbado ao gerarem-se anomalias de pressão de cada lado da crista montanhosa, e por fim preturbações de fluxo como vortices horizontais e verticais.

A formação de baixas pressões a sotavento, e de irregularidades do fluxo, devem propagar-se na zona, gerando um possivel desvio do fluxo principal e tornando não unidireccional.

A turbulencia ( lee waves, etc) gera areas de vorticidade, que caso sejam reforçadas por um ambiente rico em vorticidade/helicidade e um ambiente de forte shear não unidireccional e divergencia em altura,  podem criar updrafts que geram celulas de caracter mesociclónico...estas facilmente geram tornados caso tudo se conjugue na perfeição.

Zonas de convecção profunda ( derivadas de ambientes sinopticos já descritos anteriormente), tambem podem interagir com estas preturbações mesoescalares e absorver estes vortices, o que é responsavel por um desenvolvimento rapido da célula e a sua transformação numa célula potencialmente tornadogénica.

Este ultimo caso parece ter sido o que gerou o tornado de Tomar.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Stormy, antes de mais, parabéns pela pesquisa, pelo conhecimento partilhado, enfim, pelo trabalho desenvolvido.

Mas a verdade é que ainda tenho algumas dúvidas naquele mapa, relativamente às regiões do interior. 
Tenho dúvida no critério atribuído no traçado, penso que aí decidiste fazer uma distinção entre o norte e o sul do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela. Pois bem, eu não encontro grande diferença quanto à ocorrência de fenômenos convectivos no verão pelo interior! Talvez esteja a interpretar mal o mapa.. Mas parece-me que quanto a picos convectivos, talvez não haja grande diferença na região compreendida entre Guarda e Portalegre, ou estarei enganado? Senão vejamos, em qualquer das localidades envolvidas sei que a ocorrer precipitação entre fim de maio e setembro ela é maioritariamente convectiva, arrisco a dizer mais de 80%! Dizer que o pico de conveccão em castelo branco (no meio das 2 cidades) ocorre em maio e setembro, leva-me a pensar em 2 questões:
1) então e junho, julho e agosto é de que tipo a precipitação?
2) se ao referires pico de conveccão, te referes ao peso da precipitação convectiva acumulada, então tens razão: em setembro chove mais que junho! Mas a verdade é que em qualquer destas 3 cidades, a precipitação é maioritariamente convectiva entre junho e setembro, sendo ligeiramente superior em setembro em que em junho, sendo praticamente residual em julho e agosto (seca).

Podes explicar-me melhor o teu traçado definido nesta região? Será que existe assim uma barreira tão bem definida, tipo norte/sul? Sinceramente, não encontro grande diferença, para não dizer nenhuma entre a faixa guarda-portalegre! Estou a falar do período estival de junho a setembro.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

Na verdade, e restringindo-me às cidades que me são geograficamente mais próximas, diria que naquelas semanas de verão quando ocorrem condições propicias à ocorrência de trovoadas, elas ocorrem com uma probabilidade dia sim, dia não, em que qualquer das cidades seguintes são igualmente contempladas: covilhã, fundão, c. branco e portalegre.

Serão assim tão diferentes no que toca ao pico dos fenômenos convectivos? Creio que nem tanto..


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Paulo, quando me refiro a "pico" refiro-me ao periodo que em média tem mais trovoadas....porque os outros meses estivais tambem as teem.
Fiz uma pesquisa na AEMET, que tem nas normais os dias médios mensais de trovoada, tambem fiz uma pesquisa de registos de cartas no Wetterzentrale e vi algumas publicações que aparecem na net sobre o assunto, nomeadamente alguns estudos/teses.

Com esses dados e tambem alguma pesquisa no que toca á dinamica atmosferica que leva á convecção....tema que é complexo pelo que uma coisa é ter uma ideia, e outra é ver mais aprofundadamente a parte da termodinamica e fluxo atmosferico, fiz o mapa.

Ora, o mapa é preliminar, sendo util apenas num contexto geral com base nos parametros que estipulei.
Para se fazer um mapa mais preciso seria necessario um estudo muito aprofundado usando medias de 30 anos para obter um verdadeiro padrão climatologico.

Bom....o caso que referes é interessante...a zona que eu coloquei como fronteiriça entre o NE e o interior sul é de facto muito complexa...o que notei em normais climatologicas é que as condições no NE se aproximam do resto da meseta norte....as causas são o isolamento da influencia maritima, que acentua um regime em que o aquecimento solar é superior á influencia latente do oceano, e o terreno, que é montanhoso e portanto leva a uma dinamica convectiva diferente daquela presente em locais planos.

De um modo geral a linha que desenhei tem apenas o proposito de assinalar a tendecia de que se tem, no NE um regime convectivo muito acentuado na primavera, mais do que no interior sul, embora os registos climatologicos da AEMET de facto não coloquem uma tendencia muito significativa ( o factor continentalidade não é suficiente para superar de um modo irrefutavel o factor maritimo).

Se preferires podes dizer que em ambas as regiões os picos são no fim da primavera e no inicio do outono, embora no caso do sul o pico preponderante seja o do outono e no NE ( mas tambem não em todo o lado) seja no final da primavera.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Eu não tenho dados climatológicos para dizer com confiança muita coisa sobre isto, é uma coisa que procuro há muitos anos, e sei que actualmente há alguns estudos em progresso sobre climatologia de trovoadas (há um tópico que tem alguma coisa mas infelizmente pouca). Pode ser que nos próximos anos tenhamos mais dados.

Além do mais, a termos alguma climatologia a mesma pode ser enganadora, se por exemplo olharmos apenas para o número de dias de trovoada, a distribuição das DEA ou as ocorrências de Tornados a nível nacional.

É necessário um estudo que separe as trovoadas severas das restantes, bem como nos Tornados se separe a sua própria génese e intensidade. Olhar para estatísticas no seu todo pode levar a enormes equívocos nesta discussão.

Eu (e muitos outros aqui) acreditam há muitos anos num _Tornado Alley_, grosso modo, no eixo Ribatejo-Beira Interior (também abarcando norte do Alto Alentejo), orientação SW-NE. O uso do termo _Tornado Alley_ é naturalmente abusivo face ao baixo número de Tornados em Portugal, mas no contexto nacional não será pecado falarmos assim, simplifica um bocado a discussão, salvaguardando as óbvias diferenças.

Estatisticamente, provavelmente nem haverá ali muito mais tornados que noutras regiões, mas ... mas eu acho que existe nesse eixo qualquer coisa de especial. Ao contrário do que disse o Dr. Filipe Duarte Santos nesta entrevista, não são 2 tornados em dois anos, são uns quantos mais nos últimos anos, e se repararem, os mais destruidores em Portugal tem sido sempre neste eixo, inclusive o Tornado mortal de 1954 em Castelo Branco. Para mim não são coincidências ou eventos fortuitos como refere o Professor, embora compreenda e aceite como perfeitamente válida essa opinião.

Além de tornados, há também vários registos recentes de supercelulas que não geraram Tornados, por exemplo esta a 21 de Setembro de 2008 que passou próxima de Abrantes, ou esta outra registada pelo Nuno Figueiredo  em Coruche a 23 de Maio 2008. Há ainda a funnel do Entroncamento do Angelstorm, etc,etc. Fora as que ninguém por aqui detectou claro. Algumas destas supercelulas foram-me confirmadas em contacto estabelecido na altura com o IM, sendo muitas vezes praticamente indistinguíveis dado o pequeno tamanho que tem. A assinatura dos nossos mesociclones em doppler é na maioria das vezes muito ténue, ao contrário da opinião de muitos, quer por serem pequenas, quer por normalmente em termos de estrutura não serem perfeitas como muitas vezes vemos nos radares dos EUA. As nossas são mais confusas, embebidas muitas vezes noutras estruturas convectivas conforme uma vez me explicou um especialista do IM. A provável supercelula que o ecobgc fotografou no Algarve aqui há dias é um bom exemplo, há fotos dele que mostram um pouco de tudo, diferentes nuvens de diferentes partes da estrutura, mas o conjunto é todo bastante confuso e quem já andou a "caçar" trovoadas sabe como no terreno muitas vezes é difícil perceber em que parte da estrutura duma célula estamos. Raramente temos estruturas perfeitas, de livro, à "americana".

Contra esta minha opinião da existência dum _Tornado Alley_ nesse eixo pode haver muitos argumentos. O mais óbvio será o tipo de distribuição populacional que existe por exemplo naquela zona do Ribatejo. Quem conhece a zona ou se dê ao trabalho de até ver no Google Earth, sabe que é uma zona com pequenas aldeias/lugares por todo o lado, quase seguidas umas às outras, algumas apenas com meia dúzia de casas. Comparativamente, se olharmos por exemplo para muitas zonas do Alentejo, sucede o inverso. Ou seja, pode usar-se o argumento de que Tornados nesta zona são mais destruidores porque existe algo para destruir ao contrário de outras regiões, onde os Tornados podem passar mais  despercebidos, pelo menos a nível de consequências humanas.

É um argumento muito válido, mas mesmo assim, eu continuo a acreditar que este eixo é de alguma forma especial.

Mas para afirmarmos isto de forma categórica, teríamos que o provar, com estudos, que não estão ao meu alcance nem da maioria de nós. Daí que seja até errado e abusivo o próprio titulo deste tópico, pois não temos nada sustentado em estudos. A única coisa que fazemos é especularmos neste tema.

A existir algo de especial neste eixo, quais são as causas ? Eu não sei, desconfio de algumas coisas mas não tenho meios, nem dados, e nem muito conhecimento para o provar.

Quando mais acima disse que acho que não são coincidências nem eventos fortuitos, afirmo isso porque encontro um padrão recorrente nos tornados dos últimos anos neste eixo. E falo dos últimos anos porque são os únicos que conheço e acompanhei, antes disso não tenho dados.

Tem sido quase sempre eventos convectivos de células que entram naquele eixo em dias de forte windshear (cisalhamento do vento) e numa deslocação grosso modo SW-NE. O windhear normalmente a nível sinóptico é forte em termos de velocidade, e geralmente unidireccional, gerando fortes trovoadas eventualmente em várias zonas do país. 

Mas as minhas suspeitas é que por qualquer razão, no início desse eixo/região, o windshear é direccional (e não unidireccional) ajudando a formar um mesociclone, rotação no updraft. Quem não perceber do que falo, recomendo a leitura deste artigo:

 SHEAR AND THUNDERSTORM TYPE

Como referi, não tenho meios de comprovar estas minhas suspeitas. Durante os últimos anos atribui essa possibilidade do comportamento do shear às serras Montejunto-Aires-Candeeiro. Mas não dou isso por adquirido, pois alguns comunicados do IM nestes anos intrigaram-me, pois fiquei com a ideia de que os mesociclones nalguns casos já vinham formados do mar o que deita por terra a influência das serras no shear direccional. Pelo que pode existir outra hipótese, fenómenos costeiros de convergência do vento que há ao largo da zona Oeste, que efectivamente existem.

Este assunto é fascinante, e merece um estudo a sério por parte da nossa comunidade cientifica, não sei do que estão à espera.
Até por uma razão muito simples. Na madrugada do Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere a 7 de Outubro 2009, numa conversa que decorria no Skype e que alguns membros do fórum podem confirmar, ao olhar para as células que entraram neste eixo a grande velocidade com um shear bastante intenso e a orientação SW-NE, disse que era bem possível formar-se um Tornado nessas horas, e na manhã seguinte começaram a chegar as notícias de que isso tinha mesmo acontecido. Também foi devido a este padrão que no passado dia 7 levei a sério as primeiras mensagens no fórum que davam conta de um mesociclone e dum tornado.

Ou seja, nos dias em que tivermos estes factores:

 forte windshear
 baixos LCL's
 células a entrar neste eixo de SW para NE

parece-me que é perfeitamente aceitável dum ponto de vista probabilístico uma instituição como o IM lançar uma espécie de Tornado Watch sem correr demasiados riscos. Talvez não só seja aceitável, como possa ser até desejável. E provavelmente será das poucas regiões onde o IM se pode aventurar de forma minimamente confortável em tal tipo de avisos.

Mas como referi, esta minha opinião é muito pessoal, do que observei apenas nos últimos anos, e não tenho dados nem meios para confirmar estas suspeitas.


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Exato vince....quanto á designação dessa zona como tornado alley, não é certamente porque tem mais tornados, mas sim porque se nota que, a partir do litoral ( que é onde ocorrer a maioria desses fenomenos, embora de mais baixa intensidade) surgem duas areas onde a actividade se estende para o interior e tende a gerar tornados mais fortes, essas zona são o ribatejo e o baixo alentejo.

Quanto á origem do mesociclone, creio que não é relevante.

O que se passa é que tens um sistema pré existente, que porventura interage com um padrão mesoescalar que lhe induz uma intensificação.

Quanto ao IM....sinceramente não sei se há sequer estudos sobre este padrão estatistico, muito menos acerca da dinamica mesoescalar dessas regiões ( não estou a ser critico....a culpa muitas vezes nada tem a ver com o IM mas sim com a falta de investimento por parte das autoridades superiores ao instituto).


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2010 às 00:48)

stormy disse:


> Quanto á origem do mesociclone, creio que não é relevante.



Para mim é "apenas" o mais relevante de tudo, porque é que numa região se forma um mesociclone e noutras zonas não. Compreender as causas e o mecanismo é a única forma de no futuro sabermos que existe uma situação potencialmente de risco com bastante antecedência.


----------



## Chingula (15 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Vince disse:


> Eu não tenho dados climatológicos para dizer com confiança muita coisa sobre isto, é uma coisa que procuro há muitos anos, e sei que actualmente há alguns estudos em progresso sobre climatologia de trovoadas (há um tópico que tem alguma coisa mas infelizmente pouca). Pode ser que nos próximos anos tenhamos mais dados.



Leio sempre com atenção o que escreve no forum, gostei do que li aqui, no entanto penso que a orientação do eixo que refere "de SE para NE" deverá ser de SW para NE...
Cumpts


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

stormy disse:


> Quanto ao IM....sinceramente não sei se há sequer estudos sobre este padrão estatistico, muito menos acerca da dinamica mesoescalar dessas regiões ( não estou a ser critico....a culpa muitas vezes nada tem a ver com o IM mas sim com a falta de investimento por parte das autoridades superiores ao instituto).




Não sou muito critico em relação ao IM, mas uma situação que não acontece é irem ao terreno avaliar situações para as confrontarem com o dados que têm. E isso não é algo muito dispendioso... apenas requer dedicação e interesse pelo trabalho. (algo que não é relevante no momento poderá ser um grande ingrediente de trabalho no futuro).


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Chingula disse:


> Leio sempre com atenção o que escreve no forum, gostei do que li aqui, no entanto penso que a orientação do eixo que refere "de SE para NE" deverá ser de SW para NE...
> Cumpts



Sim, foi lapso, obviamente SW-NE, volta e meia troco-me todo  
Vou editar a mensagem.


Alguns exemplos:


*Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008*










*Tornado Castelo de Vide 9 Abril 2008* (mesmo dia que o anterior)









*Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere - 7 de Outubro 2009*









*Tornado em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã - 7 Dezembro 2010 *


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

Vince disse:


> Para mim é "apenas" o mais relevante de tudo, porque é que numa região se forma um mesociclone e noutras zonas não. Compreender as causas e o mecanismo é a única forma de no futuro sabermos que existe uma situação potencialmente de risco com bastante antecedência.



Repara...tu tens um mesociclone prévio, ou uma célula comum....se ao passar num lugar esses sistemas compulsivamente tendem a adquirir vigor é exatamente porque esse local tem caracteristicas que podem facilitar o desenvolvimento desses sistemas.

Quando há tornados o ambiente sinoptico é razoavelmente favoravel numa area vasta...agora...o que faz com que um meso pré-existente ( basta um shear unidireccional forte para teres um MCS) se transforme num sistema tornadogenico ( para o qual as condições ideais de dinamica são diferentes), num  local especifico é que é interessante...entendes o que quero dizer?

Não interessa se a celula nasceu ou não ali...interessa é que, tenha ou não nascido ali, foi ao passar naquela zona que encontrou mecanismos mesoescalares que lhe premitiram a evolução...

E dai a questão. " Que mecanismos exatamente são responsaveis, e o que é que os induz...será mesmo aquele perfil topografico ?"


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2010 às 01:58)

stormy disse:


> Repara...tu tens um mesociclone prévio, ou uma célula comum....se ao passar num lugar esses sistemas compulsivamente tendem a adquirir vigor é exatamente porque esse local tem caracteristicas que podem facilitar o desenvolvimento desses sistemas.
> 
> Quando há tornados o ambiente sinoptico é razoavelmente favoravel numa area vasta...agora...o que faz com que um meso pré-existente ( basta um shear unidireccional forte para teres um MCS) se transforme num sistema tornadogenico ( para o qual as condições ideais de dinamica são diferentes), num  local especifico é que é interessante...entendes o que quero dizer?
> 
> Não interessa se a celula nasceu ou não ali...interessa é que, tenha ou não nascido ali, foi ao passar naquela zona que encontrou mecanismos mesoescalares que lhe premitiram a evolução...




Vamos esclarecer umas coisas, referes muitas vezes a tornadogénese, ora a tornadogénese do tipo supercelular está intimamente associada à formação do mesociclone. Não podes separar uma coisa da outra.







Numa célula normal, se esta se estiver a deslocar por exemplo no sentido SW-NE, o windshear em altura for moderado a forte, empurra por exemplo as nuvens para NE, pelo que o downdraft está localizado no quadrante NE da célula. 

Numa supercelula há dois downdrafts principais, o primeiro chamado FFD (front flank downdraft) cuja localização é a normal como em qualquer trovoada com bom shear. 
Quando se forma um mesociclone (o updraft adquire rotação, devido à ingestão de vorticidade horizontal criada pelo shear) esse mesociclone forma-se nos níveis médios, rotação facilitada pelo windshear direccional,  etc, a certa altura o downdraft/chuva que cai começa a rodear por oeste/sudoeste o mesociclone (se considerarmos as direcções que dei de exemplo e no hemisfério norte claro) criando um segundo downdraft chamado RFD (rear flank downdraft). A assinatura do hook echo no radar, é precisamente essa chuva a rodear o mesociclone/corrente ascendente criando aquele gancho típico. O ar do RFD é mais seco e menos frio que o do FFD. Ou seja, sem a formação do mesociclone, esta etapa simplesmente não ocorre, não há RFD, que há décadas se sabe que é fundamental na tornadogénese do tipo supercelular.








Estrutura típica de uma supercelula clássica (as HP e outras, são um pouco diferentes)






A Tornadogénese (do tipo supercelular) ocorre precisamente nessa altura, quando o ar descendente desse downdraft (RFD) começa a ser parcialmente sugado pelo updraft (numa coisa que Fujita chamou reciclagem) mas não apenas isto, também parece estar envolvida vorticidade horizontal, etc. Nos últimos anos também tem havido estudos da influência do outflow do FFD também. Há imensas hipóteses/teorias diferentes sobre esta fase complexa que ainda não compreendemos bem, há vários modelos conceptuais um pouco diferentes entre si, ainda hoje é alvo de imensos estudos, nos últimos 2 anos nos EUA até tem estado em campo a iniciativa Vortex2 precisamente para compreender melhor esta última fase, do porquê de alguns mesociclones gerarem tornados (20-30% nos EUA) e outros não. As maiores dúvidas que existem nesta área, como é referido na primeira imagem que coloquei, tem a ver com o mesociclone nos níveis baixos.


Portanto neste tipo de eventos, é fundamental perceber aonde e porque razão se forma um mesociclone, disso percebemos alguma coisa, pelo menos a sua formação nos niveis médios, e isso conseguimos  nalguns casos detectar em radar pois um mesociclone dos níveis médios ainda tem um tamanho razoável, 2-10km de largura, ao contrário dum Tornado, que é normalmente muito pequeno. Mas como referi anteriormente, mesmo os mesociclones em Portugal, a maioria das vezes são pequenos e difíceis de detectar.

Temos portanto que trabalhar com o que temos, e perceber porque se forma nalgumas zonas um mesociclone, ou se existem zonas onde isso possa ocorrer com mais facilidade, já seria um bom avanço nesta matéria. Era aí que queria chegar, eu suspeito que neste eixo referido haja alguma coisa diferente de outras zonas que favoreça alguma ou algumas destas fases, e a minha suspeita é que tenha a ver com a formação do mesociclone, e se for tem a ver provavelmente com o shear, mas obviamente é apenas um palpite/especulação da minha parte.


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

Bom...a hipotese que coloquei de o mesociclone se desenvolver ao interagir com uma zona favoravel, gerando-se assim um sistema capaz de formar tornados é ou não viavel?

O que disse é que o sistema prévio pode ter uma genese diferente de um sistema que desde o inicio se formou num ambiente propicio á tornadogenese, mas que ao entrar numa zona favoravel, podem-se dar fenomenos que o levem a adquirir caracteristicas de um sistema tornadogenico..


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2012 às 14:37)

Estudo fantástico sobre a climatologia dos fenomenos convectivos!!

http://ephyslab.uvigo.es/publica/do...ng_Atmospheric_Research_101_(2011)_84–101.pdf


----------

